# Are we all doomed no matter what we do?



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

I posted this in a couple of thread, no one commented. I have read that if we an EMP or otherwise are forced to be powerless for even 2-3 weeks the nuclear stations will have a meltdown , there was even a link to an article about thhis on here, hahttp://www.whentechfails.com/node/1545ve 

If this is the case are we all not doomed to either live under ground for ever or suffer radiation sickness and die?
I mean I am all for prepping,, but this is seemingly an insurmoutable potential situation, is there any recourse? vract:


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

My understanding of the power plants is that they have diesel generators set up to go into a shut down sequence. If its something you can't prepare for stop worrying about it, what will be will be. We can only prep so much, good luck to you friend.


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

That is my point: WE ALL need to worry about it. Read the article I attached, which is also found here in another thread....the diesel trucks will not be able to get there, WE ALL wil be affected, not just people who live near one as fall out travels on the wind. Do we just sit here and go "what will be will be"....if so why prep at all?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

If we have to live underground, it would only be logical to start gathering mushroom recipes now.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Nuclear issues are much easier to deal with than many suspect. Very dangerous at certain distances in space and time but it all varries.


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

True, but if there is an EMP the affects the entire US , or more, we all...no matter how distant ...would be subject to fall out.
Not as fun of a subject as canning and sealing, or guns, but I tought perhaps some of you might have ideas about how to possibly prepare for this potential reality.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I for one intend to become a radioactive mutant feasting off a cockroaches and hiwall's soon-to-be-famous mushroom salad. 

But I agree with deetheivy, you can prep for some disasters and for other just make sure you a right with your higher power.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I for one am investing in That Higher Power.....
so that when the day of evil comes, you may be able to stand your ground, and after you have done everything, to stand.


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

Well, I guess I'll be saving money then as I won't be stocking up on supplies anymore, what I have I have....and I'll just pray.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

MetalPrepper said:


> That is my point: WE ALL need to worry about it. Read the article I attached, which is also found here in another thread....the diesel trucks will not be able to get there, WE ALL wil be affected, not just people who live near one as fall out travels on the wind. Do we just sit here and go "what will be will be"....if so why prep at all?


My understanding of the generators is that they are "supposed" to have a two weeks supply of diesel for the shut down procedure. But of course we all know how good the government is at doing their propper maintanance.

This has been something I have worried about as well, if you look at a map of the US with nuclear power plants you will see that most are located on or near the east coast. My plan is get a BOL in northern central Arkansas, and if the nuclear threat goes down I will be headed west towards Colorado, paying attention to the weather patterns.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Well, I guess I'll be saving money then as I won't be stocking up on supplies anymore, what I have I have....and I'll just pray.


Apparently you missed the whole "you can prep for some disasters and for other just make sure you a right with your higher power" part.

The list of what you can prep for is huge, the earth exploding is not one of them. Neither is the sun going super nova. Neither is total global thermonuclear war. Neither is...


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

I would say that i dont consider myself to be a prepper because im prepping for some potential disaster or other. Rather, i consider myself a prepper because its a lifestyle i enjoy. i like learning to be self sufficient, i like learning survival skills, i like doing things, hunting, fishing, shooting, hiking, camping, gardening... that all involve doing stuff that would be very useful if the society we all know fell into WROL for whatever reason, for whatever duration. 

so in answer to the OP, we are doomed only if we do not live the life we want to live, so dont be concerned about how your end comes, but rather with how you spend whatever time you have.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Just stock up on Boron.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

MetalPrepper said:


> Well, I guess I'll be saving money then as I won't be stocking up on supplies anymore, what I have I have....and I'll just pray.


LOL Noooo LOL keep prepping ...prices are going to go up and if anything it is the best investment ... like gold...


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Dont forget about all those ICBMs laying around in those nice silos. Theys gona leak sonner or latter and sooner or latter radioactive matter will come out of them. Arnt there a bunch of silos out west? LOL


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

biobacon said:


> Dont forget about all those ICBMs laying around in those nice silos. Theys gona leak sonner or latter and sooner or latter radioactive matter will come out of them. Arnt there a bunch of silos out west? LOL


Yep and all that ground water runs into the Mississippi...


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I would be very worried about this if I lived on the east coast. East of the rockies which will precipitate out a large amount of over the ocean fallout, and north of the 49th parrallel it is much less of an issue. 
From the research I have seen this would be truly catastrophic but would not be the end of humanity as some would have you believe. Every nuclear power plant is under even more intense scrutiny after Fukushima and have people considering these types of problems, many are being shut down and very few are getting built.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

For there to be FALLOUT there has to be an explosion to put it UP. A nuclear power plant will over heat and melt down nothing in that involves a explosion that will put radioactive material UP so that it can later FALLOUT. They have protective systems for the SAFE powering down of the facilities. Some of these are automated and would not even require humans to operate. I"m fairly sure the last humans whom also likely live nearby are not going to walk away without making sure it shut down properly. 

Don't accept the information hollywood feeds you on how these things will catastrophically fail instead do your own research. Look up key words like Melt Down. Or even look at the extent of things in Japan. Just because there was a huge sudden demand for potasium Iodide doen'st mean there was a massive NEED for it they too are subject to hype and panic. 

Just supposing somehow enough explosives were smuggled in to cause an explosion ( would take tons as these things are heavily reinforced to keep explosions from getting IN ) The Fallout would not be as far reaching as you seem to think look up key word Fallout in gogle and do some factual reading then keep in mind that what you are reading is about fallout from massive NUCLEAR BOMB explosions and realize unless you put a huge nuclear bomb inside a nuclear power plant you will not in any conceivable way get anywhere near that kind of explosion and resultant fallout. 

OK you have read one source now go do some more reading go check your data get more facts and I think your panic will subside and you will fall back to reasonable measures that will be more than adequate to see you through the problem and if neccessary out of the area affected by any radiation leaks that do occur.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

jsriley5 makes good points and I certainly agree on the do not panic aspect. 
However, Chernobyl did produce fallout and there will be patterns of dispersal of radiation if a meltdown were to occur.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

deetheivy said:


> My understanding of the power plants is that they have diesel generators set up to go into a shut down sequence. If its something you can't prepare for stop worrying about it, what will be will be. We can only prep so much, good luck to you friend.


They only work so long before the cooling rods melt down.

We just have to plan for what we can.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

MetalPrepper said:


> Well, I guess I'll be saving money then as I won't be stocking up on supplies anymore, what I have I have....and I'll just pray.


Prepare for what is common to your area, and, if you are unable to prepare for what may happen there, it might be a good idea to move to an area that would be easier to prep-for.

For me, I have no nuclear reactors nearby, I have no major fault-lines nearby, but, I do have some crazy weather in the form of ice-n-snow and tornados that happen around here. I don't have to worry about a forest fire due to the nearest forest being many miles to the west of my house, but, I do have to worry about chemical-disasters if there is a train-wreck.

Take a good look at what is near and create your plans for what may affect you and when the once-in-a-lifetime issue happens, you will have an idea of what to do in order to survive it.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

biobacon said:


> Dont forget about all those ICBMs laying around in those nice silos. Theys gona leak sonner or latter and sooner or latter radioactive matter will come out of them. Arnt there a bunch of silos out west? LOL


Huh?


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I dont even know where to begin.. I hope labotomi shows up and does it for me, since I just cant do enough typing that needs to be done here...


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

Come on sentry tell the poor guy about the big red crank!
Every one knows you just turn the big red crank to dip all the fuel rods down into the coolent IE. No melt down no end of the world no radioactive zombies.
No zombies right?


----------



## Jarhead0311 (Sep 17, 2010)

biobacon said:


> Dont forget about all those ICBMs laying around in those nice silos. Theys gona leak sonner or latter and sooner or latter radioactive matter will come out of them. Arnt there a bunch of silos out west? LOL


You know, I'm beginning to believe none of are going to get out of this world alive.:gaah:


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> They only work so long before the cooling rods melt down.
> 
> We just have to plan for what we can.


The nuclear power plant that I worked at had control rods that were held up by electric power. If there was a power failure the control rods automatically fell by gravity back into the reactor and shut down that reaction process. The emergency power is to circulated cooling water through the reactor and then to the cooling exchanger until all the components are cooled down to stop all of the reaction going on.. We had 2 locomotive size emergency generators and emergency battery back up any one of these 3 things could safely shut down the reactor.

US reactors are not built the same as the Japanese or the Russian nuclear power plants are. US reactor have more redundancy built in. Three mile Island was caused by bad management by the personal. This could still happen at any nuclear power plant with poorly trained operators. If the operators would have not done anything the reactor would have safely shut down by itself.


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

So are you saying I should keep prepping ....


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

MetalPrepper said:


> So are you saying I should keep prepping ....


Never mind ...

I was not thinking ...


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

The first thing I do when ANY threat is percieved is study it. Go to trusted sources of info and learn all I can about it. 9 times out of ten the hyped threat does not match the facts. I prep and I prep for a number of things that are pretty far down the scale of probability. Things like EMP solar or nuclear are easy enough to add a little prep for wrap some boxes in aluminum foil and you have some ad hoc faraday cages you should have spare parts for things like chain saws and generators anyway so putting the electrical components in a faraday box along with radios lights chargers and such costs little extra in money or time. I don't consider a Dirty bomb or nuclear reactor incident very likely but I have some preps and certainly plans for such situations even have a radiac meter. But I"m not gonna panic and pull money away from more neccessary preps because of some over hyped theory. Ya just have to get as much information as possible weigh and balance everything and do as you see fit. ONe thing for sure if you give up and don't prep you can't do anything for yourself, your family, your community or your country you become part of the problem not the solution.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I for one intend to become a radioactive mutant feasting off a cockroaches and hiwall's soon-to-be-famous mushroom salad.
> 
> But I agree with deetheivy, you can prep for some disasters and for other just make sure you a right with your higher power.


I went and invested all that money in candles and now I find I only had to invite Sentry over and be bathed in a pleasant green glow.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

MetalPrepper said:


> So are you saying I should keep prepping ....


Naw. Go ahead & quit. Hell, what's the point in it? Couldn't you use the money NOW, upgrading your pool liner or making sure your five-year old has those $95.00 shoes? People look at those things you know; you must make certain that those around you don't look their noses at you.
Besides, you deserve to live NOW, to the extent (and beyond) that your income allows.
You had fun prepping, right? But that was the "old" you, now you've killed him and it's time to move on.....
Just to do it right, quit watching the news channels altogether, or the front pages of the paper. And bid us farewell on this site. Hell, these things don't affect you anymore. You're living NOW!


----------



## Indiana_Jones (Nov 15, 2011)

MetalPrepper - just remember that nobody ever gets out of this world alive. We're all going to die someday and that's a fact. Prep for the things you can survive and forget about the things you cannot survive. There are things that are much worse than dieing.


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow....thanks for all of your comments, even the really mean ones. I had a concern and thought you people who seem to know many many many things might know a little about this. Seems one of you does. I am not a kid I am a 55 year old professional woman, with no children. I am not a chicken little, I live in NC....(see map) with 2 nuke stations near by, one of them is located 10 miles from my home and the dam that makes my lake front home lake front was created by the power company to serve the nuke station. With the nuclear plant this close in proximity to my home I began to research the posibility of even surviving possible outcomes related to this plant and it's potential destruction. That is when I read the post on here about EMPs interrupting the power grid ....everywhere. I am not selling my house to move out west where there are potential earthquakes, volcanoes and drought. I just wondered if realistically anyone knew of anyway to survive a melt down.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Metalprepper
You know some people were having fun with your post...They were not trying to be mean... I am a grandma of 6 and same age as you. We live in perilous times ...it seems overwhelming the things that are coming upon us.... so sometimes it is comforting to joke about the stress. 
I know everyone on here will help you if they can... Your general question was way to big because there is so much out there that is happening and could happen ... keep asking your questions... there are many here that can answer each question .. with excellent information.... I feel bad because if you were feeling overwhelmed at that moment and got ... "light hearted" answers and I was one of them I am sorry ... This is the best prepper website in my opinion .... and they have a sense of humor.... so don't give up.. keep seeking answers.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

pawpaw said:


> Naw. Go ahead & quit. Hell, what's the point in it? Couldn't you use the money NOW, upgrading your pool liner or making sure your five-year old has those $95.00 shoes? People look at those things you know; you must make certain that those around you don't look their noses at you.
> Besides, you deserve to live NOW, to the extent (and beyond) that your income allows.
> You had fun prepping, right? But that was the "old" you, now you've killed him and it's time to move on.....
> Just to do it right, quit watching the news channels altogether, or the front pages of the paper. And bid us farewell on this site. Hell, these things don't affect you anymore. You're living NOW!


Wow. Mea Culpa. No one wants to take responsibility for their actions-that's what's wrong in today's times. But I will.
Much like Nazi Pelosi's new gun control initiative, my post was well intentioned-but seriously misguided.
It's obvious that I spoke out of turn, unaware of the anguish you must feel about your situation. I sincerely apologize. Let me be clear. I SINCERELY apologize. It was my dry way of challenging you to simply quit prepping altogether, which I didn't see as possible once you get realistic about events unfolding around us. Your concerns are BEYOND valid, and I wish I could offer you better than simply letting you know that I care.
I know I would have a realistic 'Bug Out' plan in place if I were in your shoes. In the event of a pending disaster, it may keep you from being 'evacuated' by others who've already made arrangements for your care & custody due to a 'declared emergency'. Knowledge IS power, & I'll not trivialize your quest for it again. The knowledge available from posters on this site is top notch. :surrender:


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

The whole point of preparedness is not to assure that you will survive all situations. It is to give you and most of all your family the best chance of surviving and thriving afterward. A total loss of the grid is not going to result in mass radiation unless someone takes the opportunity to nuke us and then we nuke them. 

The best thing you can do is use your head and learn as much as you can prior to an event. Most scenarios involve short term losses. We are expecting snow tonight but we are not running out to the store for supplies because we already have them in the house and in our vehicles. I am not bragging just stating the fact that when you at least try to prepare you will find that your stress levels come way down. Most outsiders to our community like to portray us as a bunch of paranoid sickos who hoard food and sit around waiting for the end to come. That is the last thing most of us are. 

I like it when my kids call home and tell me about their latest purchase of survival gear. Like today my middle girl sent me a text telling me she bought boots and socks both made in the USA. They are part of her cold and wet weather gear. She has her stuff ready and can sit out any really bad weather. even a power outage. 

All you can do is do your best to get ready and then GOD will have to do the rest. You can lose all your preps and still survive if you are mentally prepared to do so. hang in there and you will be okay. GB


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

The NRC (Nuclear Regulatory Commission) are the most strict group of folks on the planet! They regularly inspect those backup systems and even make the plants operate them for inspections on a regular basis. If a EMP were to happen these plants would automatically shut down without human intervention, they are designed, tested and inspected that way. I would not concern myself with that thought but rather how in the heck you are going to get out of North Carolina if a EMP were to happen. 
The reason I say get out is that the majority of the population in this country is in the eastern half of the country and when the SHTF those city dwellers will move into rural areas to get the food that grows there, this is the natural progression of things. The more distance you can place between population centers and yourself the better! 
Good luck and ease your thoughts about a meltdown!


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for your thoughts on this. I hope those of you who think the nuke regulators have "got this" are right, for all of our sakes since clouds travel. True there is only so much anyone can do. I have always been a "semi-prepper" having lived in areas prone to power outages, having a well etc....so this isn't much of a stretch... we are just trying to be "more prepared" than we are used to being, more food, more redundancy in heating,protection, security and some additional long term planning for food sources....we shall see...ps...we have lots of plastic and duct tape!! and btw, yes that is me in the pic...holding that eagle.....not a picture.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I wouldn't be concerned about an EMP as much as the Yellowstone volcano. eep:

If there was an EMP we'd be in pretty good shape - the advantage of living way out in the country and going back to basics on a lot of things. Hopefully the bad guys would weed themselves out before they got to our place. However, we can protect what's ours. 

A volcano spewing ash that blots out the sun for a couple of years and kills all the plant life is something for which we could not overcome. In that case I'll just invite y'all over to have a cold beer on the porch. :beercheer: We can watch Sentry do his glow-in-the-dark thing. :eyebulge:


----------



## majmill (Jun 6, 2012)

hey metalprepper,
don't worry so much! my family and i lived 26 miles from 3 mile island when it went into meltdawn in 1979. worst nuclear disaster in the US. My husband died at age 80 of alzheimers, at 72 my biggest complaint is arthritis and my 40 year old daughter only physical problem is uterine fibroids (not fallout related). presently i live 25 miles from a plant and am concidered outside the danger zone. i am actually more worried about hurricanes which are much more likely in NC. being a prepper doesn't guarentee survival, only makes it more likely. do what you can and stay happy.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

majmill said:


> hey metalprepper,
> don't worry so much! my family and i lived 26 miles from 3 mile island when it went into meltdawn in 1979. worst nuclear disaster in the US.


Think that about covers it and puts to rest any internet myths regarding meltdowns. I think that our biggest nuclear threat are dirt suitcase bombs. Despite what DHLS or any other guberment agency tells us there is nothing including further encroachment on our civil liberties that can stop a determined terrorist from setting one off. Solution don't live in or around a high value target like big cities.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

*YES*



MetalPrepper said:


> So are you saying I should keep prepping ....


You seem like an interesting person so I along with many here
would like you to survive because I think you are a interesting 
person.
Tell us about the eagle?
And thank you for starting this thread it has had information
necessary butt kicks and hugs AND entertainment.
All the things that keep my interest!
And I kinda want to learn that glow in the dark trick for me
and my horse it would be really useful at Halloween!


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

I volunteer at the local raptor rehabitation center.....the eagle in the picture was brought in by a local young man who had gone slogging around in the rain in the mucky area of his pond to pull out this juvey who had fallen from his nest (along with another sibling) during a storm. They were not injured in the fall and were placed in a hacking tower with an eaglet that was born on site to two resident eagles ...all three fledged. The same two eagles have a new born and an egg right now...see link...
http://www.wcnc.com/news/local/eagle-cam


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

gotta love eagles mp........ http://www.lotoeagles.com/

....and like others said...........prep fer the worst-hope fer the best....... or ya can be like some of us, be a homesteader, then ya dont have to prep!.......


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

I wish we could be homesteaders....


----------

